# May '07 Challenge Photos - "Wildlife"



## TwistMyArm (Jun 1, 2007)

Hey people!

Thanks to all of you who decided to take part in the challenge this month. The number of submissions was way up again. We have 45 photos in all. Check them out and then vote for your favorite! 

Wildlife

You may notice that in the gallery some files appear larger then 150KB, but every photo included was less then 150KB when uploaded to the gallery.

Please keep in mind that we are trying to keep this challenge anonymous (and unbiased) when it comes to both the submitting and the voting. Please avoid sharing your opinions about any specific photos until after the voting has completed and the winner is announced.

Please read the titles carefully in order to avoid confusion before voting. The photos may not be sorted in the correct order so to ensure you view them in proper order scroll to the bottom of the page and where it says "Display Options" ensure you select Sorted By: "Image Name" Sort Order: "Ascending" and then click on the "Show Images" button.

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your favorite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions please let us know.

The mods/admins of thephotoforum.com may decide the winner from the top five submitted photos. The winner of the photo challenge will be contacted by Private Message (PM) on the day that the winner is announced. If the winner does not respond to the PM within 30 days they will not receive their prize and it will be put towards a future challenge. If we are unable to ship the intended prize to the winner do to his/her location we will provide another prize of equal value. 

The polls will be open for the next seven days.


----------



## doenoe (Jun 1, 2007)

oh wow, the choices........great pics everyone :thumbup:


----------



## Puscas (Jun 1, 2007)

doenoe is right: some great ones there! 






pascal


----------



## Pennywise (Jun 1, 2007)

WOW!  There are some REAL nice pictures.  Great job everyone!


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 1, 2007)

Mercy... Can I vote like three times?


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 1, 2007)

SO I pretty much had to just flip a coin... AMAZING PICTURES ALL!!! Thanks for submitting a picture everyone. I enjoyed them all.


----------



## JayJay65 (Jun 1, 2007)

Im curious to see how my picture comes out.. i didnt edit it at all, didnt even crop it


----------



## mylegacy412 (Jun 1, 2007)

it seems they are all great shots, but i was just thinking about the difference between the theme of wildlife and animals. 

is there a difference?


----------



## Puscas (Jun 1, 2007)

mylegacy412 said:


> it seems they are all great shots, but i was just thinking about the difference between the theme of wildlife and animals.
> 
> is there a difference?



I think the dictionary would say 'wildlife' is not domesticated. So wildlife is more than animals and not all animals are wildlife.  




pascal


----------



## JayJay65 (Jun 1, 2007)

deleted, sorry


----------



## Jestev (Jun 1, 2007)

Very nice images everyone!


----------



## macropleasure (Jun 2, 2007)

JayJay65 said:


> Im curious to see how my picture comes out.. i didnt edit it at all, didnt even crop it


 
same here...


----------



## neogfx (Jun 2, 2007)

Puscas said:


> I think the dictionary would say 'wildlife' is not domesticated. So wildlife is more than animals and not all animals are wildlife.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Also, wildlife can include plantlife, whereas animals obviously wouldn't.

Great pictures everyone, there are some stunners in there.


----------



## Keta (Jun 2, 2007)

This is really a great topic. I'm glad so many others like it too!


----------



## sabbath999 (Jun 4, 2007)

I am wondering if I should post the shots here that I didn't send in... the ones that didn't make the cut... they are all totally different from my submission and each other...

Anybody interested in seeing them?


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm sure we're all interested to see them. You should post them in the gallery or even in a theme if there are others who wish to share. Just post a link here to the new thread. It would be best if you could wait until after the voting.


----------



## sabbath999 (Jun 4, 2007)

TwistMyArm said:


> I'm sure we're all interested to see them. You should post them in the gallery or even in a theme if there are others who wish to share. Just post a link here to the new thread. It would be best if you could wait until after the voting.



K...


----------



## sanz (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi, 

Can anyone help?  I am trying to view the pic's from last months challenge but can't seem to... am I missing the painfully obivous?  All I see is a list of pictures numbered 1 to 45!?  

sanz


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jun 7, 2007)

sanz said:


> All I see is a list of pictures numbered 1 to 45!?



That's probably the poll you're looking at.

Click here ---> Wildlife <----


----------



## mylegacy412 (Jun 8, 2007)

sweet i actually got 2 votes. i feel very accomplished


----------



## Lil Loui (Jun 8, 2007)

I've been checking the website for days - just to see what people have put on & now I finally get to see!! All of the pictures are great! Some of them have you wondering how they got the shot! (dangerous or bloody long lens!)
Hopefully I'll get a vote or 2?!? See how we go!
Lou.


----------



## sabbath999 (Jun 8, 2007)

And now that the voting is over, I posted this on the landscape & nature forum... a few other choices I almost chose... 

The real debate were between the one I did pick and the second one (the ants) which I like a lot too.

The ones that I didn't pick (clicky)


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jun 8, 2007)

Well any of them would have been great, but obviously your first choice was a real winner .

Yup, Sabbath999 submitted may07photo02. I have to admit that it was a much more emotional image than I was anticipating with this challenge. Congrats Sabbath on the win.


----------



## Puscas (Jun 8, 2007)

Congratulations Sabbath999! 

I love the statement it makes (or at least the statement I think it makes...;-))








oh and thanks for the person that voted for mine, it actually got the very first vote, but no more after that...LOL...(#42 btw). But it's my first vote ever, so I enjoyed this.




pascal


----------



## DeadEye (Jun 10, 2007)

sabbath999 said:


> And now that the voting is over, I posted this on the landscape & nature forum... a few other choices I almost chose...
> 
> The real debate were between the one I did pick and the second one (the ants) which I like a lot too.
> 
> The ones that I didn't pick (clicky)


Awesome stuff on the clicky!!  :thumbup:  :hail:


----------



## Keta (Jun 10, 2007)

My photo had a lot of views but only one vote! ( may07photo05 )

*fights to hold back tears*

(just kidding man)

It's a fun contest; seeing which photos people choose to look at in full size, and which they vote for. Lots of good submissions everyone!


----------



## jimiismydaddy (Jun 11, 2007)

The rest of my wildlife shots that I had a hard time choosing between:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84193


----------



## dangergoinoff (Jun 11, 2007)

If i was able to vote and didnt pick mine I would have definitely had a tough time choosing between 13 and 42.


----------



## neogfx (Jun 15, 2007)

Joint second for my first challenge (Image 35). Not bad.
Congrats Sabbath, great image.


----------



## Puscas (Jun 16, 2007)

why isn't the winning picture showing on the TPF-frontpage?






pascal


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jun 18, 2007)

Because someone (myself) forgot to update it. It is there now.


----------



## Puscas (Jun 18, 2007)

TwistMyArm said:


> Because someone (myself) forgot to update it. It is there now.






:thumbup:







pascal


----------



## King Panda (Jun 20, 2007)

Wicked pictures! Some great submissions, congrats Sabbath


----------

